# useles Billy wants to meet up and fight because he poached a deer #293



## mattech (Mar 26, 2015)

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=9394797#post9394797


----------



## mattech (Mar 26, 2015)

Pew pew pew


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 26, 2015)

good un matt.


----------



## bigelow (Mar 26, 2015)

That made me lol


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 26, 2015)

Now for some mrusic. A one hit wonder David Essex.


----------



## mtr3333 (Mar 26, 2015)

mattech said:


> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=9394797#post9394797





Thanks.... I needed that!


----------



## mtr3333 (Mar 26, 2015)

Athens get together after the game in Watkinsville...


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 26, 2015)

mattech said:


> Pew pew pew


I'm lost. Am I on Billy?


----------



## mattech (Mar 26, 2015)

Who is billy


----------



## mtr3333 (Mar 26, 2015)

good musack KYdawg...


----------



## mattech (Mar 26, 2015)

mtr3333 said:


> Thanks.... I needed that!



Glad you liked it


----------



## doenightmare (Mar 26, 2015)

Scrapy said:


> I'm lost. Am I on Billy?



i'm wit you Scrapster.


----------



## mtr3333 (Mar 26, 2015)

billy is that guy


----------



## mtr3333 (Mar 26, 2015)

Billy borried my 3006 and even the pawn shop couldn't find it.


----------



## mtr3333 (Mar 26, 2015)

musta dropped it on the run


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 26, 2015)

That is one of the best threads I've read on here


----------



## mtr3333 (Mar 26, 2015)

Scrapy said:


> I'm lost. Am I on Billy?


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 26, 2015)

matt told them what for on the poacher thread.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 26, 2015)

Billy said he had taught them boys better than that. Said they couldn't poach an egg.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 26, 2015)

Rule #1 never just gimp a deer when you are poaching.


----------



## doenightmare (Mar 26, 2015)

billys asleep on my couuh. hid the silver and good whiskey


----------



## doenightmare (Mar 26, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Rule #1 never just gimp a deer when you are poaching.



thawt #1 was never leave a feller poacher behind


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 26, 2015)

doenightmare said:


> thawt #1 was never leave a feller poacher behind



Billy don't follow that rule, he say everyman for themselves.


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 26, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Rule #1 never just gimp a deer when you are poaching.



Lol


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 26, 2015)

K keeping things calm up there.


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 26, 2015)

What idiots


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 26, 2015)

Idiot flop


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 26, 2015)

Fishing out for a while here, down to 35 and dropping.


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 26, 2015)

Gonna get down to 28 here sat night


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 26, 2015)

We still got Blackberry and Dogwood winters to go.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 26, 2015)

Well I am out, got to get up early in the morning and go to Nashville to check on Virgil.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 26, 2015)

Night all and Buckfiddy.


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 26, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Night all and Buckfiddy.


 I really appreciate the music bo$$.  

Fried up some venison tenderloin fro 2013 and some mo poke chops tonight. Wondered what to put with it.  Found a can of refried beans. I never tried them before so got them heating up and saw some breaded frozen okra. 
I know this ain't the cookin show but should I have fried the okra first? It tasted like loin. But I recon that would be better than loin tastin like okra. Justa thought. Rock on!


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 26, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Well I am out, got to get up early in the morning and go to Nashville to check on Virgil.


 I am glad there is more to Nashville than the Nashville sound.


----------



## mattech (Mar 26, 2015)

Wooooooo


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 26, 2015)

Here it is almost midnight and I am going to jawb in some bank poles on a little creek for catfish. Got a good walkin path beside it. Don't need a boat. Cottonmouths ain't bad yet nor squeeters. I won't go near enough the Bighouse to make the dog bark.


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 26, 2015)

That's the same bigger little creek they were waiting on the schoolbus by in Forest Gump. They ain't bad about the locals fishin if you don't wake up the dog.


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 26, 2015)

Woops wait a minute. I tryin to be law abiding and found that my salt water stamp covers me for gigging. Used to be a $1.10 stamp that costed you $75 if you did not have it. but now it is covered. However I see that 50 set hook lines is not covered and even though I ain't going to jawb in but 20 I need a special Set hook licence for a few dollar. I just can't tell if I already got one when my daughter purchase my stuff on line or not.  If it wasn't right beside the road and the dog might bark, I would not worry about it to tell you true.


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 26, 2015)

Circle hooks need sharpening anyway. Been a year since I used them poles and that was brackish water.


----------



## bigelow (Mar 26, 2015)

Hey scraps brackish water good fishin?  Never fished it   Done salt and fresh once in the same day does that count


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 26, 2015)

I don't care what kind of cats I catch right now, Yellows, Blacks, Big heads, butternuts, channels, They all good right now with the freshets we been havin. I was out in the swamp with young lady from EPA and I mentioned something about stagnant water and she looked at me like I was the styupid one.


----------



## gsp754 (Mar 26, 2015)

Are LED lights better than headlights for "watching" deer in the dark?


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 26, 2015)

bigelow said:


> Hey scraps brackish water good fishin?  Never fished it   Done salt and fresh once in the same day does that count


 Yes, it really ain't that much special about it in my opinion. Brackish is going to happen and there ain't one thing man can do about it, like global worming.


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 26, 2015)

gsp754 said:


> Are LED lights better than headlights for "watching" deer in the dark?


 What if you got a LED headlight?


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 27, 2015)

I bought Virus protection back in February from Advanced Systems Care- Pro.

I cannot talk directly to them.  
My license code is F9758-8F265-74C74-57BC6. It is good through 2016-02-13.

Now they are worse than a virus wanting me to upgrade my socalled free install.  Keep getting pop ups cutting me off and can't get back on.  But I can uninstall and chalk that $30 up a wild hog. 

Just so you know and hopefully they find out that I am telling the world about it.


Billy be ticked.

Billy don't want to meet up and fight cause somebody poached a deer. Billy want to meet up and throat punch a virus protection agency that is supposed to be working on MY DIME on my behalf.... and works against me I find.


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 27, 2015)

Rock on


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 27, 2015)

I'm on the boat..


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 27, 2015)

Mig in the forgiving mood today. I'm not


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 27, 2015)

Hope I git my truck back today


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 27, 2015)

Flip to the


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 27, 2015)

Flopper


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 27, 2015)

Migmack said:


> I'm on the boat..



At least you didn't get on the wagon. Wonder if matts still on it. I Tryed to get on but I couldn't climb up on it


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 27, 2015)

I'm floating in a tin can.


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 27, 2015)

Hope you got a feeshin pole. Looks like errebody is catchin feesh


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 27, 2015)

rock on


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 27, 2015)

Word!!!


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 27, 2015)

Morning


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 27, 2015)

The poacher thread is awesome


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 27, 2015)

Bet it don't last long.


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 27, 2015)

It will be gone by the time I get home this afternoon.


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 27, 2015)

I changed my location in case they come to the outskirts of Forsyth lookin for me for my comment


----------



## T.P. (Mar 27, 2015)

Either him or his brother. td is on the left.


http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=785592&highlight=


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 27, 2015)

You get pulled over and shookdown round here if you got a out of county tag 
The Columbus folks call it harrisment county
My buddy tried to give a Guatemalan some chickens but he wouldn't come pick them up,said he don't go to Harris County in broken english


----------



## T.P. (Mar 27, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Rule #1 never just gimp a deer when you are poaching.



That's a fact. Bad shots should stick with killing deer legally.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 27, 2015)

T.P. said:


> Either him or his brother. td is on the left.
> 
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=785592&highlight=



Looks like corn fed ducks


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 27, 2015)

Good flop


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 27, 2015)

I lied I am at work. I don't have a boat!


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 27, 2015)

We forgive you fuzzy


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 27, 2015)

Migmack said:


> I'm floating in a tin can.



Are far above the world fuzzy


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 27, 2015)

Well off to git my truck back. CUL


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 27, 2015)

Hey, i'm up, good morning.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 27, 2015)

Good Job Mud


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 27, 2015)

Mornin slick


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 27, 2015)

Overcast , waiting on the sun


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 27, 2015)

NO one else up yet


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 27, 2015)

Sleepy friday flop


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 27, 2015)

Looked out the winder and Billy is writing my vin # down.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 27, 2015)

I remove my Vin #.


----------



## rydert (Mar 27, 2015)

that poaching thread had me lol-ing............


----------



## rydert (Mar 27, 2015)

goot read this morning........


----------



## rydert (Mar 27, 2015)

last time I had a warrant issued for my arrest, I turned myself in too......


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 27, 2015)

Dert got a past


----------



## rydert (Mar 27, 2015)

I wasn't going to turn myself in before that though.........


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 27, 2015)

Dert don't like the life on the lamb


----------



## rydert (Mar 27, 2015)

Migmack said:


> Dert got a past



yep......I got caught poaching deer.......


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 27, 2015)

lol'd all over my pants


----------



## rydert (Mar 27, 2015)

from now on when someone types something I don't like I'm gonna tell them to meet me somewhere and say it to my face.......


----------



## rydert (Mar 27, 2015)

and then I'm not gonna show up.....


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 27, 2015)

Dert = tough guy


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 27, 2015)

Dert = sissy


----------



## rydert (Mar 27, 2015)

I'm gonna tell them to meet me in Kite....


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 27, 2015)

Meet them in Tifton; it's beautiful there.


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 27, 2015)

Then you can hang out at the park with Nancy


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 27, 2015)

ya'll can frolic


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 27, 2015)

and what not


----------



## rydert (Mar 27, 2015)

what do you mean by "frolic"?.....


----------



## rydert (Mar 27, 2015)

and "what not"?.....


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 27, 2015)

rydert said:


> last time I had a warrant issued for my arrest, I turned myself in too......



TP don't do background checks. If he did, he would have to do all the work himself


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 27, 2015)

Mornin'.


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 27, 2015)

Love a good poacher thread......particularly when they friends/family come on and defend em


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 27, 2015)

They's good boys, really, just poachin' on a deer or two is all.


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 27, 2015)

I wonder if they are good enough to confess to the deer they poached and didn't get caught........migs will forgive em right quick if they do.


----------



## rydert (Mar 27, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> TP don't do background checks. If he did, he would have to do all the work himself



I just left that part off on my application.....nobody ever checks that anyway.....


----------



## T.P. (Mar 27, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> TP don't do background checks. If he did, he would have to do all the work himself



Truer words have never been spoken.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 27, 2015)

I've turned myself in also. It's not real fun but at least I got to tell them they couldn't catch me.


----------



## mattech (Mar 27, 2015)

Lol


----------



## T.P. (Mar 27, 2015)

willc and jawjaboy doin hard time.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 27, 2015)




----------



## rydert (Mar 27, 2015)

their rollin coal days may be over for a while.............


----------



## oops1 (Mar 27, 2015)

I can not believe that dude called people out to fight.. That is too Billy right there. Smh-ing


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 27, 2015)

oops1 said:


> I can not believe that dude called people out to fight.. That is too Billy right there. Smh-ing



Nother fella just offered to oblige him......


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 27, 2015)

oops1 said:


> I can not believe that dude called people out to fight.. That is too Billy right there. Smh-ing



That's a classic!


----------



## oops1 (Mar 27, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> Nother fella just offered to oblige him......



I gots ta see this.. BBL


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 27, 2015)

oops1 said:


> I gots ta see this.. BBL



It was Sarano20.....a few posts before the last.  Funny stuff.


----------



## oops1 (Mar 27, 2015)

We gon have a Billy rumble.. I love this forum


----------



## Hilsman (Mar 27, 2015)

mernin???


----------



## mattech (Mar 27, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> It was Sarano20.....a few posts before the last.  Funny stuff.



Maybe some one should offer to keep his wife company while he is meeting with them.


----------



## mattech (Mar 27, 2015)

Hey hilsman


----------



## rydert (Mar 27, 2015)

oops1 said:


> We gon have a Billy rumble.. I love this forum



x's 2........


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 27, 2015)

mattech said:


> Maybe some one should offer to keep his wife company while he is meeting with them.


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 27, 2015)

Can we flop the poacher thread?


----------



## mattech (Mar 27, 2015)

Go for it


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 27, 2015)

flop till ya drop


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 27, 2015)

JB called the po po on me and Billy.


----------



## oops1 (Mar 27, 2015)

Mud dun flapped the poachin thread... It was a half hearted flap but a flap none the less


----------



## oops1 (Mar 27, 2015)

Dlap


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 27, 2015)

Mud got da flop


----------



## oops1 (Mar 27, 2015)

Typo flap ^^^


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 27, 2015)

mattech said:


> Maybe some one should offer to keep his wife company while he is meeting with them.



  Wouldn't want her worryin' n such


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 27, 2015)

Yall did not see anything


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 27, 2015)

a post got deleted; no flop for Mud


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 27, 2015)

Sup


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 27, 2015)

Migmack said:


> JB called the po po on me and Billy.



If you were shinin' a light in my house, I prolly did.  Sorry bout that.

The issue was that I had a son at home, and if they shot a deer across that field it could'a hit the house.  Jsut dangerous.  I've not called popo on much, but, if it involves guns and my young'n I get all kinds of angry.  Chased some idiots that did a deer drive on my lease once with my son and I in the middle of em.  I was gonna do my best to beat em to death if I caught em, but, they were cool and took off.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 27, 2015)

If a flop is deleted ... was it ever really a flop?


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 27, 2015)

I agree, everyone has done something stupid, but shooting at a deer or poaching where you dont know whats out there is dangerous and really stupid. You get caught and you should ,do the time. dont get mad


----------



## rydert (Mar 27, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> If a flop is deleted ... was it ever really a flop?



no........sorry


----------



## oops1 (Mar 27, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> If a flop is deleted ... was it ever really a flop?



Useless without pics


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 27, 2015)

POOF!!!!!!!!!!!
I'm losing post counts bad today


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 27, 2015)

rydert said:


> no........sorry





oops1 said:


> Useless without pics



well according to the punishment it was, is, ?? wait now i'm confused


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 27, 2015)

ON a nother subject, its GC day!!


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 27, 2015)

YAY for GC


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 27, 2015)

dAY


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 27, 2015)

Mud wore his elastic waist band britches today


----------



## oops1 (Mar 27, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> well according to the punishment it was, is, ?? wait now i'm confused



Just fess up and turn yourself in... In 8 months


----------



## oops1 (Mar 27, 2015)

Mud gone get his chocolate fountain on taday


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 27, 2015)

LoL


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 27, 2015)

Do turkeys gobble when its cold?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 27, 2015)

anybody know?


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 27, 2015)

I'm gonna wipe the salad bar out!


----------



## Hilsman (Mar 27, 2015)

hay


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 27, 2015)

then i'm gonna start on the main meal


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 27, 2015)

Flop


----------



## Hilsman (Mar 27, 2015)

flop


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 27, 2015)

oh snap...


----------



## Hilsman (Mar 27, 2015)

nope


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 27, 2015)

THen i'm going to get myself an icecream


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 27, 2015)

Oh happy day, wasnt even trying


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 27, 2015)

mud gona eat too much and get the mud butt


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 27, 2015)

gonna skip them rolls and get some fried green maters


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 27, 2015)

Take a nap and go lookin for some turkeys to pew in the face


----------



## rydert (Mar 27, 2015)

mud butt........lol-ing


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 27, 2015)

im not stopping till I pew one in the face tomorrow mud...where you goin?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 27, 2015)

mattech knows all about the mud butt


----------



## oops1 (Mar 27, 2015)

Nitram4891 said:


> mattech knows all about the mud butt



So does the gas station attendant... And the lady that found said mud butt


----------



## rydert (Mar 27, 2015)

mattech knows all about an open choke........


----------



## rydert (Mar 27, 2015)

now hfh has the flop in the poachin thread......they be deleting some post in therra


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 27, 2015)

mattech shoulda patterned that load first before trying to go hunt with it


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 27, 2015)

Nitram4891 said:


> Do turkeys gobble when its cold?



Last one I got from Kroger didn't make a peep. He was pretty cold though


----------



## rydert (Mar 27, 2015)

lol-ed^^


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 27, 2015)

lol-ed x's 2


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 27, 2015)

Billy said he don't like to spotlight out of a Tahoe-it takes too long to get a deer stuffed into the back compartment.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 27, 2015)

I have never poached a deer.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 27, 2015)

Roll coal, Baby!


----------



## T.P. (Mar 27, 2015)

I wonder how many cup holders was in the poachmobile?


----------



## bigelow (Mar 27, 2015)

I am going to try and get me a bird tomorrow  

Are robins in season  got a bunch in my front yard


----------



## bigelow (Mar 27, 2015)

Poachy McGee is a professional


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 27, 2015)

Seems like a waste of a lot of good meat to poach one, TP. Plus, I don't have a double boiler big enough to fit one in.


----------



## bigelow (Mar 27, 2015)

Poached deer taste much better in mho


----------



## bigelow (Mar 27, 2015)

I got a horse trough I can bring up to a boil


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 27, 2015)

dude just told them to not be a piece of crap forever...........i just lol'd all over my right shoe


----------



## T.P. (Mar 27, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> dude just told them to not be a piece of crap forever...........i just lol'd all over my right shoe



I loled down my leg!


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 27, 2015)

it's not there no mo


----------



## T.P. (Mar 27, 2015)

Post edited.


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 27, 2015)

I mist that


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 27, 2015)

I'm guessing theys a few mods hoverin over that thread


----------



## bigelow (Mar 27, 2015)

I'm sure  they watchin close.. I'm still waiting on poachy to respond


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 27, 2015)

I'm not gonna get much work done today as long as that thread is still up. lol


----------



## mattech (Mar 27, 2015)

Nitram4891 said:


> Do turkeys gobble when its cold?



Yup.



 I was just watching a gobbler strutting in a pasture a few minutes ago.


----------



## bigelow (Mar 27, 2015)

How is everyone  I'm still debating if I will go in to work today  thinkni will just take my time


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 27, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> I'm not gonna get much work done today as long as that thread is still up. lol



No kiddin'.  I gots lots o work piled up but can't stop hitting refresh on that thread.......


----------



## bigelow (Mar 27, 2015)

It's loosing my interest now  need the defender to post again


----------



## mattech (Mar 27, 2015)

Lol at mud butt


----------



## mattech (Mar 27, 2015)

Watch out now


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 27, 2015)

Poaching thread is turnin into the billy thread and the billy thread is turnin into the poaching thread


----------



## mattech (Mar 27, 2015)

I gotta get some work done.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 27, 2015)

I posted my opinion of the matter and that's all I am going to post about that matter. Matter of Fact so to speak.


----------



## mattech (Mar 27, 2015)

Woooooooo


----------



## mattech (Mar 27, 2015)

Does it really matter?


----------



## mattech (Mar 27, 2015)

Hilary Clinton doesn't think so.


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 27, 2015)

I just PMed the defender. Told him to meet me at the outskirts of Forsyth. Told him I'd be in a mini van


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 27, 2015)

Migs is a fergive and ferget kind-a guy


----------



## mattech (Mar 27, 2015)

What difference does it make


----------



## mattech (Mar 27, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> I just PMed the defender. Told him to meet me at the outskirts of Forsyth. Told him I'd be in a mini van



Lol, I'll be watching my 6


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 27, 2015)

When you meet him, ask him how a fella gets from "hey, look at that big deer in that yard!" to "Hey, let's shoot it!"

Billy's mind is a curious thing.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 27, 2015)

hahaha...you watching that gobbler by your house mattech?  Are you hunting tomorrow morning?


----------



## mattech (Mar 27, 2015)

Yes and yes


----------



## mattech (Mar 27, 2015)

Pew pew pew


----------



## rydert (Mar 27, 2015)

mattech got a gobbler.....oh my....


----------



## mattech (Mar 27, 2015)

Poached gobbler


----------



## mattech (Mar 27, 2015)

Wooooooooo


----------



## mattech (Mar 27, 2015)

Hey bulldawgborn


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 27, 2015)

Kennesaw nat'l battlefield is covered in giant deer and huge flocks of big gobblers, MT.  We should hunt there.


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 27, 2015)

Late flop


----------



## mattech (Mar 27, 2015)

I'm in jb let's go killem


----------



## mattech (Mar 27, 2015)

I thought I was in the billy thread. Lol


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 27, 2015)

It'll be the same as hunting over corn, MT!  We're good to go.  I got the beer and spotlight, and know a great yard or two where they always at.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 27, 2015)

I'll be over south of monticello...u hunting private or public mattech


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 27, 2015)

I gots a great idea.  Lets make us a pipe bomb with nails and such taped to it. bait turkeys for a weeks.  get back about 300 yards and set it off when all the turkeys come in to eat our corn.  we will all have turkey and can be cool poachers too


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 27, 2015)

HFH, that is absolutely brilliant!  That's an idea that'd make Billy proud.


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 27, 2015)

.....and, it would be on the same level as hunting over corn.


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 27, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I gots a great idea.  Lets make us a pipe bomb with nails and such taped to it. bait turkeys for a weeks.  get back about 300 yards and set it off when all the turkeys come in to eat our corn.  we will all have turkey and can be cool poachers too



That would ruin a lot of meat


----------



## T.P. (Mar 27, 2015)

What say you? Tiny Daniel in the duck know pic.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 27, 2015)

imma thanker.


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 27, 2015)

Aint' about the meat, it's about the beards and spurs.  Every good turkey hunter knows that.


----------



## rydert (Mar 27, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> That would ruin a lot of meat



not to mention that it might mess up their beards and spurs.............


----------



## rydert (Mar 27, 2015)

flop


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 27, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> That would ruin a lot of meat



we can salvage some.  Truth im were more concerned bout the fan and the beard..


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 27, 2015)

T.P. said:


> What say you? Tiny Daniel in the duck know pic.



Dude in the red shirt is the dude in the mug shot.  Looks like Tiny Daniel has the spot light hidden behind his back.


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 27, 2015)

I like burds and spears


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 27, 2015)

we can donate them hens and jakes to charity..  Im in a giving mood


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 27, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> Dude in the red shirt is the dude in the mug shot.  Looks like Tiny Daniel has the spot light hidden behind his back.



true dat


----------



## T.P. (Mar 27, 2015)

That's what I thought, tiny Daniel got some splainin to do.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 27, 2015)

I got a kink in my neck


----------



## rydert (Mar 27, 2015)

different colored eyebrows.....


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 27, 2015)

LoL


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 27, 2015)

Im a MVB.


----------



## rydert (Mar 27, 2015)

same double chin.........


----------



## peanutman04 (Mar 27, 2015)

Lolin!


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 27, 2015)

But was Gettin off topic in the poaching thread


----------



## T.P. (Mar 27, 2015)

It's his brother. Lol


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 27, 2015)

Lil Danny boy has feelings.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 27, 2015)

I hope Danny gets a pardon


----------



## peanutman04 (Mar 27, 2015)

T.P. is a P.I.


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 27, 2015)

M7 says: If you need meats, poach a doe.


----------



## peanutman04 (Mar 27, 2015)

Lil nut has double ear infections.


----------



## peanutman04 (Mar 27, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> But was Gettin off topic in the poaching thread



Sorry gut.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 27, 2015)

The popo got da Tps brothers back


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 27, 2015)

Sorry to hear about lil nut


----------



## OmenHonkey (Mar 27, 2015)

LOLing. Ya'll sure don't waste no time. This is some funny stuff!!


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 27, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> The popo got da Tps brothers back



It'll get fun now.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 27, 2015)

that sucks nut


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 27, 2015)

hope nut jr gets to feeling better


----------



## bigelow (Mar 27, 2015)

Sorry about laugh out load nut my kids had the same issues when they were younger  get the pain reliever ear drops  they don't like to give them antibiotics for ear infections nowa days


----------



## OmenHonkey (Mar 27, 2015)

First time Flop!!!


----------



## bigelow (Mar 27, 2015)

I just got a pm to meet a guy with a minivan near Forsyth


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 27, 2015)

OmenHonkey said:


> First time Flop!!!



come again?
noone gets a flop when nitram is 'round


----------



## peanutman04 (Mar 27, 2015)

He don't even act like nothings wrong with him now, but last Nite was bad. He'll be allrite. He had a hawt dr see him this mourning by the way.


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 27, 2015)

IF the guy knows what he did was wrong, why's he on here trying to fight folks over it?


----------



## T.P. (Mar 27, 2015)

Nitram4891 said:


> that sucks nut



What?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 27, 2015)

lil nut has a double ear infection


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 27, 2015)

OmenHonkey said:


> LOLing. Ya'll sure don't waste no time. This is some funny stuff!!



Hey Honkey


----------



## peanutman04 (Mar 27, 2015)

Hay honkey!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 27, 2015)

honk for honkey


----------



## peanutman04 (Mar 27, 2015)

Migmack said:


> Hey Honkey





peanutman04 said:


> Hay honkey!



Oh lawd.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 27, 2015)

Im going camping with the Nitram. we gonna share a spot.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 27, 2015)

Honkey is your last name Tonk?


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 27, 2015)

My little girl has been sick a while.  She's going to the Dr for another round of tests today.  So far, they ahve ruled out all the awful stuff and are trying to figure out why her stomach won't stop hurting.....it's been almost 3 weeks now.  Tough to watch the young'ns in pain.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 27, 2015)

build a big fire


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 27, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> My little girl has been sick a while.  She's going to the Dr for another round of tests today.  So far, they ahve ruled out all the awful stuff and are trying to figure out why her stomach won't stop hurting.....it's been almost 3 weeks now.  Tough to watch the young'ns in pain.



Hope lil JB and Lil nut get to feeling better


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 27, 2015)

Sleep with a propane heater


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 27, 2015)

burn a hand


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 27, 2015)

eat French bread


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 27, 2015)

French fries


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 27, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> M7 says: If you need meats, poach a doe.



Hey, I mean if your gonna poach, it just makes since. People get passionate about them horns getting poached. Don't mess wid da horns


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 27, 2015)

snails


----------



## OmenHonkey (Mar 27, 2015)

Migmack said:


> Honkey is your last name Tonk?



I've had many last names Mig!


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 27, 2015)

Flop


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 27, 2015)

OmenHonkey said:


> I've had many last names Mig!



Honky Tonk Flopped it.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 27, 2015)

OmenHonkey said:


> I've had many last names Mig!



Do you wrestle?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 27, 2015)

Honky Tonk stolt my flop


----------



## T.P. (Mar 27, 2015)

Werd, honkey!


----------



## OmenHonkey (Mar 27, 2015)

Used to. Way to old now!


----------



## rydert (Mar 27, 2015)

hey honkey....nice flop


----------



## OmenHonkey (Mar 27, 2015)

Migmack said:


> Honky Tonk stolt my flop



I saw the opportunity and took it!! Sorry! LOL. Not really.


----------



## peanutman04 (Mar 27, 2015)

Maybe martiN can give you a French man o cure, mig.


----------



## OmenHonkey (Mar 27, 2015)

rydert said:


> hey honkey....nice flop



Thanks! I'm gettin the hang of it.


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 27, 2015)

Hey Honkey. Do you poach or are you a poacher sympathizer ?


----------



## OmenHonkey (Mar 27, 2015)

I'm an opportunistic kinda guy. But, can you poach your own deer? HMMM? No i'm sure of I ain't no poacher!


----------



## peanutman04 (Mar 27, 2015)

I don't consider it poachin, if you don't kill the deer and at least cut the horns off.


----------



## OmenHonkey (Mar 27, 2015)

Ya know everybody owns their deer right? Kinda like the "Hey you shot my deer mentality"


----------



## peanutman04 (Mar 27, 2015)

Gimpin ain't poachin!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 27, 2015)

I pay rent on the deer on my lease, deys mine..


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 27, 2015)

wait.. i aint got a lease


----------



## OmenHonkey (Mar 27, 2015)

White folks always poachin!!!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 27, 2015)

thats in a few weeks MVB


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 27, 2015)

billys turkey hunt campout


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 27, 2015)

Migmack said:


> Do you wrestle?



Fuzzy is flirting with da Honkey


----------



## OmenHonkey (Mar 27, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> Fuzzy is flirting with da Honkey



Jealousy never works out HD!!! LOL.


----------



## Hilsman (Mar 27, 2015)

yello?


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 27, 2015)

good point


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 27, 2015)

I have no opinion on the matter,


----------



## Hilsman (Mar 27, 2015)

n e 1 hera


----------



## OmenHonkey (Mar 27, 2015)

Bam!


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 27, 2015)

well looky there


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 27, 2015)

OmenHonkey said:


> Bam!



Not as easy as it looks Honky, ask Nitram


----------



## OmenHonkey (Mar 27, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> well looky there



Poacher!!!


----------



## mattech (Mar 27, 2015)

Hate to hear about Lil nut, my daughter had to go to the doc Sunday for the same thing. She was better with a couple days


----------



## mattech (Mar 27, 2015)

Public nitram


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 27, 2015)

nice flop; mud butt


----------



## mattech (Mar 27, 2015)

I'll be real close to the river


----------



## mattech (Mar 27, 2015)

Hey omen honkey


----------



## mattech (Mar 27, 2015)

Y'all quick today, everyone is ready for the weekend.


----------



## OmenHonkey (Mar 27, 2015)

mattech said:


> Hey omen honkey



Hey Mattech!


----------



## mattech (Mar 27, 2015)

I bet you poached that buck in yo avatar


----------



## OmenHonkey (Mar 27, 2015)

mattech said:


> Y'all quick today, everyone is ready for the weekend.



You have no idea!! Kids and the ole lady got plans! And I don't !!!! I may go poach something!!!


----------



## mattech (Mar 27, 2015)

Don't worry, billy won't rat you out, but he will meet up and whoop you


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 27, 2015)

let me know if u wana grab lunch tomorrow techmatt


----------



## mattech (Mar 27, 2015)

I'm gonna poach turkey until I have to be at my kids baseball game at 10:30


----------



## mattech (Mar 27, 2015)

^^^^^^ wish I could nitramtech


----------



## OmenHonkey (Mar 27, 2015)

mattech said:


> I bet you poached that buck in yo avatar



Oh I may need to change that Avatar, Your onto me!!


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 27, 2015)

Nitram MT and hills gave me the wrong date. I think they tried to flimflam me.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 27, 2015)

Nitram4891 said:


> let me know if u wana grab lunch tomorrow techmatt



I would like some lunch tomorrow


----------



## mattech (Mar 27, 2015)

I'm gonna go and listen for a gobble and hope I get lucky. I may have to leave him gobbling if he don't play


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 27, 2015)

monticello at 12


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 27, 2015)

You buyin Martin?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 27, 2015)

hey


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 27, 2015)

Yall need to stay out of them contraverisal threads.. done got bass fishers in here now another horn hunter. I sure hope Honkey Tonk aint a Dawgs fan


----------



## mattech (Mar 27, 2015)

OK. Back to work, I don't get signal at this place so I come outside to "check voice mails"


----------



## OmenHonkey (Mar 27, 2015)

mattech said:


> Don't worry, billy won't rat you out, but he will meet up and whoop you



I like a good scrape from time to time!! What color mini van does billy drive?


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 27, 2015)

Nitram4891 said:


> hey



Good flop frenchy


----------



## mattech (Mar 27, 2015)

Graphite grey


----------



## mattech (Mar 27, 2015)

With mud on the fenders and a rusty hitch


----------



## OmenHonkey (Mar 27, 2015)

Migmack said:


> Yall need to stay out of them contraverisal threads.. done got bass fishers in here now another horn hunter. I sure hope Honkey Tonk aint a Dawgs fan



Football is for losers!! I poach deer and punch people!!! LOL


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 27, 2015)

i never pay mud.  dine n dash is my game


----------



## mattech (Mar 27, 2015)

I made myself lol^^^^^


----------



## OmenHonkey (Mar 27, 2015)

It's almost time for my lunch break!! Back to work!!


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 27, 2015)

mattech said:


> Don't worry, billy won't rat you out, but he will meet up and whoop you



That's the reason why I'm not buying the "lesson lernt" thing......that and saying shooting a deer out of a person's yard is the same as shooting one over corn.

But, as migs says, at least they didn't rob somebody in front of little ceasar's.

I was a very dumb kid myself.  These fellas don't look terribly young, but some folks take longer to grow up than others.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 27, 2015)

OmenHonkey said:


> Football is for losers!! I poach deer and punch people!!! LOL



LOLs all over the floor


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 27, 2015)

Migmack said:


> Yall need to stay out of them contraverisal threads.. done got bass fishers in here now another horn hunter. I sure hope Honkey Tonk aint a Dawgs fan



Whos a horn hunter?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 27, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> That's the reason why I'm not buying the "lesson lernt" thing......that and saying shooting a deer out of a person's yard is the same as shooting one over corn.
> 
> But, as migs says, at least they didn't rob somebody in front of little ceasar's.
> 
> I was a very dumb kid myself.  These fellas don't look terribly young, but some folks take longer to grow up than others.



My buddy the taxidermists says he believes half the bucks he does are shot at night.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 27, 2015)

Honky is a horn hunter he even got the pose down perfect


----------



## OmenHonkey (Mar 27, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> Whos a horn hunter?



I'm assuming me!!! LOL.


----------



## oops1 (Mar 27, 2015)

Omen Honkey is all up in hera taday... He better not whoop up on mud butt... That open choke might go off again.


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 27, 2015)

Migmack said:


> My buddy the taxidermists says he believes half the bucks he does are shot at night.



I hear ya......but, it's the front yard part of this story that bugs me.  Just think that's a whole new level of Billy.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 27, 2015)

LoLoL


----------



## oops1 (Mar 27, 2015)

What up Honkey??


Man.. That's fun to say


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 27, 2015)

Who poaches a deer and doesnt retrieve it though...stupid


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 27, 2015)

Migmack said:


> Honky is a horn hunter he even got the pose down perfect



Somebody needs to tell NCH........


----------



## oops1 (Mar 27, 2015)

Look out nowa


----------



## OmenHonkey (Mar 27, 2015)

oops1 said:


> Omen Honkey is all up in hera taday... He better not whoop up on mud butt... That open choke might go off again.



I usually read yall's stuff and LOL. Just thought I would join in on the fun since we was all threatened and everything!! It was a funny topic to me!! Mud ain't got nothing to worry about!! LOL


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 27, 2015)

Pew pew pew


----------



## oops1 (Mar 27, 2015)

Carp


----------



## oops1 (Mar 27, 2015)

Nitram gives me gas


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 27, 2015)

oops1 said:


> What up Honkey??
> 
> 
> Man.. That's fun to say



Yea. I was thinking the same thing. We needed a honkey in here


----------



## bigelow (Mar 27, 2015)

The elusive minivan matt all pics of him come out blurry


----------



## OmenHonkey (Mar 27, 2015)

Everybody needs a Honkey from time to time!!!


----------



## oops1 (Mar 27, 2015)

OmenHonkey said:


> I usually read yall's stuff and LOL. Just thought I would join in on the fun since we was all threatened and everything!! It was a funny topic to me!! Mud ain't got nothing to worry about!! LOL



I knowed you were kiddin.. I was just pokin at mattech.. He had a lil accident a couple days back and is now ban from all chevrons.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 27, 2015)

needs some stickers on it mattech


----------



## rydert (Mar 27, 2015)

mattech is a nerd...........


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 27, 2015)

bigelow said:


> The elusive minivan matt all pics of him come out blurry



Yall meeting at the truck stop for lunch and what not?


----------



## OmenHonkey (Mar 27, 2015)

bigelow said:


> The elusive minivan matt all pics of him come out blurry



He has that 1000 yard stare!!! LOL Scary!!


----------



## rydert (Mar 27, 2015)

with an open choke


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 27, 2015)

Thats sckoal spit onthe side of his van


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 27, 2015)

lol


----------



## oops1 (Mar 27, 2015)

rydert said:


> mattech is a nerd...........



Can't stop lol-ing


----------



## OmenHonkey (Mar 27, 2015)

Nitram4891 said:


> needs some stickers on it mattech



Nitram he needs one like this!!!


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 27, 2015)

Keep on posting honkey and Da Boss will give you an award


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 27, 2015)

LoL MVB


----------



## oops1 (Mar 27, 2015)

OmenHonkey said:


> Nitram he needs one like this!!!



That's tattooed on his back with throat puncher underneath .. He got it cuzz of homo3 and mud always callin his wife


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 27, 2015)

Bo$$ gotta lot of catching up to do


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 27, 2015)

Bo$$ is real busy counting chickens right now


----------



## peanutman04 (Mar 27, 2015)

I just loled on my boot!


----------



## oops1 (Mar 27, 2015)

Nitram4891 said:


> Bo$$ is real busy counting chickens right now



He's got a big race this weekend I believe


----------



## oops1 (Mar 27, 2015)

Nitram left


----------



## oops1 (Mar 27, 2015)

Look out nowa


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 27, 2015)

Kappoooooooooooooyaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## oops1 (Mar 27, 2015)

Flap?


----------



## oops1 (Mar 27, 2015)

Nitram4891 said:


> Kappoooooooooooooyaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa



That was epic^^^^


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 27, 2015)

LoL


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 27, 2015)

hey


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 27, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> hey



Hey lil fella


----------



## karen936 (Mar 27, 2015)

Hey guy's what happened to Matt?


----------



## karen936 (Mar 27, 2015)

What did you do matt?


----------



## karen936 (Mar 27, 2015)

Or didn't do.LOL


----------



## peanutman04 (Mar 27, 2015)

karen936 said:


> Hey guy's what happened to Matt?



He got caught gimpin a deer! There's a thread and a pic of him in the deer forum!


----------



## karen936 (Mar 27, 2015)

To many threads can I get a link?


----------



## mattech (Mar 27, 2015)

Lol catching up


----------



## mattech (Mar 27, 2015)

I never liked chervons anyway.


----------



## mattech (Mar 27, 2015)

That nerd in the minivan is a good looking fella


----------



## peanutman04 (Mar 27, 2015)

Tip of da hat to DNR thread!


----------



## karen936 (Mar 27, 2015)

Do we need a Poll?


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 27, 2015)

I used to know a Billy who rode around in an old Dodge Power Wagon shootin' housecats in people's yards out the winder with a .22 rifle. In the daytime.


----------



## oops1 (Mar 27, 2015)

mattech said:


> That nerd in the minivan is a good looking fella



Ryedirt should not have been so hurtful towards you.


----------



## oops1 (Mar 27, 2015)

NCHillbilly said:


> I used to know a Billy who rode around in an old Dodge Power Wagon shootin' housecats in people's yards out the winder with a .22 rifle. In the daytime.



Were you that Billy... Billy from da hill?


----------



## mattech (Mar 27, 2015)

I am a nerd, but that's OK.


----------



## mattech (Mar 27, 2015)

NCHillbilly said:


> I used to know a Billy who rode around in an old Dodge Power Wagon shootin' housecats in people's yards out the winder with a .22 rifle. In the daytime.



Did he wooop people that knew about it?


----------



## oops1 (Mar 27, 2015)

mattech said:


> Did he wooop people that knew about it?



Honkey and wooop are my words for the day.


----------



## oops1 (Mar 27, 2015)

Gonna share with my kids


----------



## oops1 (Mar 27, 2015)

It'll be like the ride down to nutnut's when they were all pew pew pew


----------



## oops1 (Mar 27, 2015)

Cept we'll be wooop in honkeys


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 27, 2015)

flop


----------



## oops1 (Mar 27, 2015)

Flap?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 27, 2015)

LoL


----------



## peanutman04 (Mar 27, 2015)

Takes hillbilly 2 acres to turn that ol' power wagon around.


----------



## oops1 (Mar 27, 2015)

Nitram4891 said:


> flop



I'm dun tryin


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 27, 2015)

That flop was all like


----------



## mattech (Mar 27, 2015)

That was a small flop


----------



## peanutman04 (Mar 27, 2015)

oops1 said:


> Flap?



Lolin in the wind!


----------



## mattech (Mar 27, 2015)

Honkey wooopin's to all y'all today


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 27, 2015)

NCHillbilly said:


> I used to know a Billy who rode around in an old Dodge Power Wagon shootin' housecats in people's yards out the winder with a .22 rifle. In the daytime.



We dont do that sorta thing down here in GA


----------



## oops1 (Mar 27, 2015)

mattech said:


> Honkey wooopin's to all y'all today



Dat's what I'm talkin bout


----------



## peanutman04 (Mar 27, 2015)

Happy honkey wooopin!


----------



## oops1 (Mar 27, 2015)

peanutman04 said:


> Lolin in the wind!



Yea I am.

Give lil billy a shot of ripple for his ears.. That's what my folks used to do to me.

Hope he gets better soon


----------



## oops1 (Mar 27, 2015)

Honkey wooopin Friday.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 27, 2015)

hey oops whats ripple


----------



## karen936 (Mar 27, 2015)

booze


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 27, 2015)

i need a shot of ripple


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 27, 2015)

this honkey is gona put a whoopin on some ripple later


----------



## karen936 (Mar 27, 2015)

https://search.yahoo.com/search;_yl...F-8&fr=yfp-t-400&fp=1&p=ripple+wine&fr2=14166


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 27, 2015)

then wake up tomorrow and kapoooya a gobbler in the face to get rid of the headache


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 27, 2015)

^lolin at post number


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 27, 2015)

oops1 said:


> Were you that Billy... Billy from da hill?



No, that was not me. This was a feller named Ray. He was a gen-u-wine Billy. Kept a tupperware tumbler like Uncle Si's with him all the time, except Ray's had bourbon and coke in it. I think he finally got shooted by a Cherokee Indian that he stole some money from.


----------



## oops1 (Mar 27, 2015)

NCHillbilly said:


> No, that was not me. This was a feller named Ray. He was a gen-u-wine Billy. Kept a tupperware tumbler like Uncle Si's with him all the time, except Ray's had bourbon and coke in it. I think he finally got shooted by a Cherokee Indian that he stole some money from.



That's crazy


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 27, 2015)

Yall got some real billys in the hillz


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 27, 2015)

setup


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 27, 2015)

irMnat = user of illegal substances


----------



## oops1 (Mar 27, 2015)

Nitram4891 said:


> then wake up tomorrow and kapoooya a gobbler in the face to get rid of the headache



Me n lil oops gonna go try won this evenin .. May even wooop some honkeys on the way home


----------



## karen936 (Mar 27, 2015)

well he's certainly in the right spot.


----------



## oops1 (Mar 27, 2015)

Billy from da hill dun put Martin in his flop place


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 27, 2015)

LoL...I like sweetwater 420 shortstackz.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 27, 2015)

5 straight woulda been too many


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 27, 2015)

Stole flop from le Français ^^^^


----------



## karen936 (Mar 27, 2015)

NC done beat the legend


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 27, 2015)

le flop was le stolen


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 27, 2015)

I'm still lolololin at Martin's seal stealing that feller's mahimahi video.


----------



## karen936 (Mar 27, 2015)

Nitram


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 27, 2015)

pepe le pew pew pew


----------



## oops1 (Mar 27, 2015)

What's the limit on Honkey wooopin anyhow?


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 27, 2015)

krun done called nitram a le polecat. He's gonna want to meet up and whup her.


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 27, 2015)

I hope when I shoot deer in somebody's yard, the folks who catch me are one of those "it's only a deer" types.


----------



## karen936 (Mar 27, 2015)

nah we friends.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 27, 2015)

thats right


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 27, 2015)

Honkeys back


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 27, 2015)

honkey see honkey do


----------



## karen936 (Mar 27, 2015)

Besides I got vodka


----------



## karen936 (Mar 27, 2015)

honkey I shrunk the kids


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 27, 2015)

thats what im talkin about


----------



## OmenHonkey (Mar 27, 2015)

yep!!


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 27, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> I hope when I shoot deer in somebody's yard, the folks who catch me are one of those "it's only a deer" types.



I aint got deers in my yard.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 27, 2015)

Honkey


----------



## OmenHonkey (Mar 27, 2015)

Migmack said:


> I aint got deers in my yard.



Why not Mig?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 27, 2015)

LoL


----------



## OmenHonkey (Mar 27, 2015)

HEHEHEHE...Flop!!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 27, 2015)

predicted that one


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 27, 2015)

Honkey if you love flops.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 27, 2015)

OmenHonkey said:


> Why not Mig?


----------



## peanutman04 (Mar 27, 2015)

Honk if your honkey!


----------



## peanutman04 (Mar 27, 2015)

Beep Beep!


----------



## OmenHonkey (Mar 27, 2015)

Hooooooonnnnnnnkkkkk!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 27, 2015)

Tooot toot


----------



## OmenHonkey (Mar 27, 2015)

Here ya go! And, YES IT IS!!!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 27, 2015)

LoL


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 27, 2015)

It's hard to keep up today, thanks to Honkey


----------



## karen936 (Mar 27, 2015)

I gots to go be useles else where now. Later


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 27, 2015)

later cuz


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 27, 2015)

Get down honkey!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 27, 2015)

I'm bout to whoop this flop


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 27, 2015)

OmenHonkey said:


> Why not Mig?



Im a city slicker


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 27, 2015)

Rock on


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 27, 2015)

Got my truck back. Thank goodness. It's got 350 more miles than when they towed it. Bunch a Billy's out joy ridin in it. Guy at impound yard said to file a police report. He says that ain't the first time the night crew did that


----------



## OmenHonkey (Mar 27, 2015)

I know at least one of ya'll are wondering who I am!! Well here's a selfie!!! Kinda...


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 27, 2015)

Nice pic of TP Honkster


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 27, 2015)

Still won't tell me exactly why they towed it. I think it's cause I wasn't vary nice to the copper. I ain't takin this joker back to walmark eva again


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 27, 2015)

Nitram4891 said:


> Nice pic of TP Honkster



I thought that was TP. Honckey = mpersonator


----------



## OmenHonkey (Mar 27, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> Still won't tell me exactly why they towed it. I think it's cause I wasn't vary nice to the copper. I ain't takin this joker back to walmark eva again



I wouldn't either!!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 27, 2015)

Le flop


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 27, 2015)

Honkey catchin on quick. Done got 2 or 3 flopureskees


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 27, 2015)

Nitram is a nut.


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 27, 2015)

Not sure which kind


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 27, 2015)

Maybe a wall nut


----------



## mattech (Mar 27, 2015)

All it takes is a good poaching thread to stimulate the Billy's in us.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 27, 2015)

that poacher thread is dyn O mite


----------



## mattech (Mar 27, 2015)

I just ticked my wife off.


----------



## rydert (Mar 27, 2015)

tiny done removed his post..........


----------



## mattech (Mar 27, 2015)

I've been asking her for two months to get the taxes ready. She keeps putting it off.


----------



## mattech (Mar 27, 2015)

Well, I handled it.


----------



## mattech (Mar 27, 2015)

Now she ain't got no option.


----------



## rydert (Mar 27, 2015)

nerd=tax handler


----------



## mattech (Mar 27, 2015)

How can you say you don't have time to do something when you spend a whole day making easter decorations.


----------



## mattech (Mar 27, 2015)

Lol at rydert


----------



## mattech (Mar 27, 2015)

Time man agent= ¶rioritizing


----------



## mattech (Mar 27, 2015)

OK, back to work


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 27, 2015)

you working too hard today mattech


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 27, 2015)

its friday...friday is a day of rest


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 27, 2015)

midway flop coming up


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 27, 2015)

rydert said:


> tiny done removed his post..........



Don't work once you been quoted.


----------



## rydert (Mar 27, 2015)

saw a turkey beside the road when I was going to eat dinner.......easy poaching material.....


----------



## rydert (Mar 27, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> Don't work once you been quoted.



true.....guess he didn't know that...


----------



## rydert (Mar 27, 2015)

flop


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 27, 2015)

Flop


----------



## rydert (Mar 27, 2015)

too early


----------



## rydert (Mar 27, 2015)

danggit nitram


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 27, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> Don't work once you been quoted.


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 27, 2015)

rydert said:


> saw a turkey beside the road when I was going to eat dinner.......easy poaching material.....



Just a turkey......I say shoot it!


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 27, 2015)

I hope the folks around Kennesaw Mountain are forgivin' types.......the poaching thread has given me some excellent strategy tips for killing yard deer.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 27, 2015)

LoL


----------



## oops1 (Mar 27, 2015)

Honkey got me lol-ing.. He gon fit in rite well round hera


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 27, 2015)

Its gone......NO, who dun it????


----------



## rydert (Mar 27, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> Just a turkey......I say shoot it!



it was is somebody's yard.....I was worried I might just gimp it up and wouldn't be able to retrieve it.......


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 27, 2015)

Can you poach turkeys at night?


----------



## oops1 (Mar 27, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> Its gone......NO, who dun it????



There's a new one up but it'll never be the same.. I got the sads real bad nowa


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 27, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> Its gone......NO, who dun it????



Pooof. By by boo boo


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 27, 2015)

Did the poacher thread get deleted? I just hit refresh on it and it won't let me access it


----------



## OmenHonkey (Mar 27, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> Can you poach turkeys at night?



You can poach anything at night!! Except a bat they see way to good!


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 27, 2015)

I wasted a whole day following that dang thread........all the good ones get GON.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 27, 2015)

well that didnt last long


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 27, 2015)

I was the last one to post in it. Now i got a new PM. I don't want to look at it


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 27, 2015)

this is where it happened

https://www.google.com/maps/@33.872...ata=!3m4!1e1!3m2!1s2eExpI01ne57K3Fm47KUWw!2e0


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 27, 2015)

oops1 said:


> There's a new one up but it'll never be the same.. I got the sads real bad nowa



Me too! I might haft to actually do some work now instead of constantly checking the thread


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 27, 2015)

post the PM!


----------



## rydert (Mar 27, 2015)

both are gone nowwa......


----------



## OmenHonkey (Mar 27, 2015)

Here I am all sad after not being successful at poaching!!


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 27, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> I was the last one to post in it. Now i got a new PM. I don't want to look at it


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 27, 2015)

Nitram4891 said:


> post the PM!



Don't do that ^^^^  Will get a fella banded


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 27, 2015)

.....just forward it to us


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 27, 2015)

Flop lol


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 27, 2015)

Yea new went bye bye to


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 27, 2015)

Bam


----------



## Hornet22 (Mar 27, 2015)

Nitram4891 said:


> this is where it happened
> 
> https://www.google.com/maps/@33.872...ata=!3m4!1e1!3m2!1s2eExpI01ne57K3Fm47KUWw!2e0



Deers was alots bigger rite thera back in the 70's


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 27, 2015)

Dang it Nitram


----------



## rydert (Mar 27, 2015)

Nitram4891 said:


> this is where it happened
> 
> https://www.google.com/maps/@33.872...ata=!3m4!1e1!3m2!1s2eExpI01ne57K3Fm47KUWw!2e0



is that really where it happened?.....that is right in someones yard


----------



## OmenHonkey (Mar 27, 2015)

ha!!


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 27, 2015)

Nitram4891 said:


> post the PM!



I'm to skeered to look


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 27, 2015)

fwd it and ill read it and tell you how bad it is


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 27, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> .....just forward it to us



Yea, this!


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 27, 2015)

.........a tournament cheater did a real good job of keeping the FW forum quiet about his shenanigans not too long ago, I'm wondering if the same sorta thing happened here.


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 27, 2015)

There was a thread when it happened last year. It ended in the garbage disposal to I think


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 27, 2015)

Theres a lot of post dissapearing round here


----------



## OmenHonkey (Mar 27, 2015)

Yeah that's scary close to a house..


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 27, 2015)

Damage is done anway, its in the paper, its on facebook, and it was on here.


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 27, 2015)

Hornet is postin up in herea today.


----------



## OmenHonkey (Mar 27, 2015)

Nitram4891 said:


> Damage is done anway, its in the paper, its on facebook, and it was on here.



I agree with this ^^^..


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 27, 2015)

But its more fun when we can still talk about it on hera.


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 27, 2015)

Phew. The PM was about my club in the lookin for a club forum. Dudes got some weird timing. I thought I was in twouble


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 27, 2015)

DNR posted it on there FB this morning


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 27, 2015)

Nitram4891 said:


> But its more fun when we can still talk about it on hera.



Till they delete this thread. Would we go to the next # billy thread or start over with the same #


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 27, 2015)

Somebody make a thread about hunting yard deer......tactics for killin' the bigg'n next door or something like that.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 27, 2015)

I know all there is to know about shooting yard deer


----------



## rydert (Mar 27, 2015)

I would say the OP deleted it.......just my thoughts


----------



## T.P. (Mar 27, 2015)

Poachers are people too you know.


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 27, 2015)

Migmack said:


> DNR posted it on there FB this morning



Did they tag the fellas in the mugshots?


----------



## rydert (Mar 27, 2015)

rydert said:


> I would say the OP deleted it.......just my thoughts



I take that back......the second one went bye-bye too fast


----------



## T.P. (Mar 27, 2015)

I missed page 4. Anything good happen?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 27, 2015)

T.P. said:


> Poachers are people too you know.



LoLin everywhere


----------



## oops1 (Mar 27, 2015)

Deers love some yard shrubbery


----------



## oops1 (Mar 27, 2015)

Crowded up in hera


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 27, 2015)

14 members and 4 guests


----------



## rydert (Mar 27, 2015)

I could easily kill them out of my yard......


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 27, 2015)

Only 8 members showing though....got som undercover popo in hera.


----------



## OmenHonkey (Mar 27, 2015)

I'm just glad the DNR still hands out "trophies" for participating.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 27, 2015)

Dert just invited everyone to kill his yard deer.  saaaaweeeet


----------



## T.P. (Mar 27, 2015)

I popped a bunch of caps at yard bucks.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 27, 2015)

Who's that loud dieselengine in hera?


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 27, 2015)

Nitram4891 said:


> Dert just invited everyone to kill his yard deer.  saaaaweeeet



I'm in!  Maybe they are the good kind-a yard deer which will let you hand-feed em.  Those are the easiest to kill.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 27, 2015)

T.P. said:


> Poachers are people too you know.






Nitram4891 said:


> Dert just invited everyone to kill his yard deer.  saaaaweeeet


Dirt a giving fella


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 27, 2015)

Croaker sack of PMs sent........


----------



## T.P. (Mar 27, 2015)

I bet missress hawnett has popped some yard bucks.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 27, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> I'm in!  Maybe they are the good kind-a yard deer which will let you hand-feed em.  Those are the easiest to kill.



machete deers.


----------



## rydert (Mar 27, 2015)

Nitram4891 said:


> Dert just invited everyone to kill his yard deer.  saaaaweeeet



you'd get bored.......


----------



## T.P. (Mar 27, 2015)

Croaker sack of pm's received.


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 27, 2015)

rydert said:


> you'd get bored.......



Not me......I'd have a great lie ready for every one I shot, or chopped, depending on how tame they are.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 27, 2015)

lasso em


----------



## rydert (Mar 27, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> Not me......I'd have a great lie ready for every one I shot, or chopped, depending on how tame they are.



bring you some bullits and a cooler...full of beer....


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 27, 2015)

This is where everyone goes after a thread gets deleted


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 27, 2015)

Bam!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 27, 2015)

polf


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 27, 2015)

Dang it Nitram!


----------



## OmenHonkey (Mar 27, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> Dang it Nitram!



lol.


----------



## rydert (Mar 27, 2015)

no pm received.......I makey no comenty in that thready


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 27, 2015)

rydert said:


> no pm received.......i makey no comenty in that thready



x2.


----------



## OmenHonkey (Mar 27, 2015)

rydert said:


> no pm received.......I makey no comenty in that thready



Me neither!


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 27, 2015)

I didn't get a PM either........


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 27, 2015)

Maybe my new avatar?


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 27, 2015)

My record's still clean


----------



## OmenHonkey (Mar 27, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> I didn't get a PM either........



And I thought Friday's were supposed to be fun!!!


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 27, 2015)

wiggle wiggle wiggle


----------



## OmenHonkey (Mar 27, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> Maybe my new avatar?



Looks like my brother!! LOL


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 27, 2015)

whats that from?


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 27, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> My record's still clean



Look now.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 27, 2015)

NCHillbilly said:


> Look now.


----------



## rydert (Mar 27, 2015)

NCHillbilly said:


> Look now.



burn........


----------



## rydert (Mar 27, 2015)

ole JB done gone into panic mode.....


----------



## rydert (Mar 27, 2015)

he looking hard now........


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 27, 2015)

Nitram4891 said:


> whats that from?



The wiggle video


----------



## rydert (Mar 27, 2015)

he was excited about getting to shoot yard deer.........now he done gots the sadz....


----------



## OmenHonkey (Mar 27, 2015)

What line exactly does one have to cross to get an infraction? I'm being serious BTW.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 27, 2015)

nothing over G rated


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 27, 2015)

OmenHonkey said:


> What line exactly does one have to cross to get an infraction? I'm being serious BTW.



ITs in the rules posted at the top of the forum.  From there it's mod discretion.


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 27, 2015)

OmenHonkey said:


> What line exactly does one have to cross to get an infraction? I'm being serious BTW.



It's in the rules. I was told to read them and then read them again when I received a warning


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 27, 2015)

rydert said:


> he was excited about getting to shoot yard deer.........now he done gots the sadz....



I was just lookin' for beer to put in the cooler.  May have to pick some up on the way,


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 27, 2015)

flip


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 27, 2015)

Ha!


----------



## OmenHonkey (Mar 27, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> ITs in the rules posted at the top of the forum.  From there it's mod discretion.



Oh. I read that part. But not all of it.


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 27, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> It's in the rules. I was told to read them and then read them again when I received a warning



I've recieved similar advice.  But, mostly for things I was wantin' to do, not things I dun.


----------



## OmenHonkey (Mar 27, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> Ha!



I was trying!!


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 27, 2015)

NCHillbilly said:


> Look now.



Whatchu talkin' bout


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 27, 2015)

T.P. said:


> I missed page 4. Anything good happen?



Me and another guy were outlining the type of restitution that would be appropriate. It was headed in a bad direction. I said sumpin like tie im to the bottom of my new truck and go cruisin


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 27, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> I said sumpin like tie im to the bottom of my new truck and go cruisin



......but, they had lernt the lesson, and were good kids, really. 

I mean, seriously folks, who doesn't go shootin' up some yard deer from time to time.


----------



## OmenHonkey (Mar 27, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> Me and another guy were outlining the type of restitution that would be appropriate. It was headed in a bad direction. I said sumpin like tie im to the bottom of my new truck and go cruisin



Yep that would probably get ya a ticket!! lol.


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 27, 2015)

NCHillbilly said:


> Croaker sack of PMs sent........



I thought one was directed at me. But it was a dude lookin for a huntin club


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 27, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> Me and another guy were outlining the type of restitution that would be appropriate. It was headed in a bad direction. I said sumpin like tie im to the bottom of my new truck and go cruisin



You are mean gut! Don't you think that is a little severe?


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 27, 2015)

Honkey done changed his avy, scared someone gonna recognize that poached deer.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 27, 2015)

We dont take kindly to poachin deer.


----------



## OmenHonkey (Mar 27, 2015)

So I found this!!! LOL.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 27, 2015)

Except fuzzy, he prefers it.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 27, 2015)

fuzzy hearts poachers


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 27, 2015)

hahaha


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 27, 2015)

fuzzy poached one of nut nut deers, tried to put em in the tent and burn the evidence


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 27, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Except fuzzy, he prefers it.



Fuzzy sez he'd help a fella drag one outta his yard.  Maybe even give em a beer.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 27, 2015)

I think fuzzy understands where they acoming from.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 27, 2015)

they good peeps


----------



## mattech (Mar 27, 2015)

I like my deer how I like my eggs......poached


----------



## mattech (Mar 27, 2015)

Them kids need a poaching class


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 27, 2015)

LOL'n at MT


----------



## mattech (Mar 27, 2015)

Maybe some PA


Poachers anonymous


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 27, 2015)

dang it nitram!


----------



## mattech (Mar 27, 2015)

Flop


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 27, 2015)

I poached a mans fish one time, he had set the hook and missed , i threw right over there quick, snag, bang , poached his fish. He called me a bad word.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 27, 2015)

TechnicalMatthew drives that van so he can hide the deer bodies in there out of sight.


----------



## mattech (Mar 27, 2015)

Lol @nitmar


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 27, 2015)

Good thing I'm workin' from home today, lotsa lol'n going on in here.


----------



## mattech (Mar 27, 2015)

NCHillbilly said:


> TechnicalMatthew drives that van so he can hide the deer bodies in there out of sight.



They fit great too.and the van is low so it makes for a faster load time.


----------



## mattech (Mar 27, 2015)

OK, my voicemail is checked. Gotta go back in.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 27, 2015)

trimaN stolt his own flop.


----------



## OmenHonkey (Mar 27, 2015)

For you Mattech!!!


----------



## mattech (Mar 27, 2015)

Hey nchillbilly, put that thread back up. Strang said he didn't finish reading it.


----------



## mattech (Mar 27, 2015)

Awesome omenpoacher


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 27, 2015)

yeah billy frum da hills...my other friend didnt finish reading it either.


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 27, 2015)

17 members and 5 guests.


----------



## Hornet22 (Mar 27, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> Hornet is postin up in herea today.



tryin, ya'lls prolly be on page 26 or 27 time i get this'n typt out


----------



## OmenHonkey (Mar 27, 2015)

mattech said:


> Awesome omenpoacher



lol.


----------



## rydert (Mar 27, 2015)

I poach deer using my wife's surburban....


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 27, 2015)

5 members ain't showing they names


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 27, 2015)

i bet that thread got deleted by mistake......i should start a new one


----------



## Backlasher82 (Mar 27, 2015)

mattech said:


> They fit great too.and the van is low so it makes for a faster load time.



I think I saw you down by the river.


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 27, 2015)

I think so too, H3.


----------



## rydert (Mar 27, 2015)

wish it was 4 wd though


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 27, 2015)

That would be a non- excellent idea, HDM.


----------



## rydert (Mar 27, 2015)

wife wanted to know how deer hair got in her vehicle.....


----------



## rydert (Mar 27, 2015)

flop


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 27, 2015)

h0m03 you should start a poll to see if folks want that thread bck


----------



## rydert (Mar 27, 2015)

danggit


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 27, 2015)

ccherry is veiwing. Where you been cc?


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 27, 2015)

Don't listen to Hillbilly, HDM.  Post it!


----------



## OmenHonkey (Mar 27, 2015)

uh oh!!


----------



## rydert (Mar 27, 2015)

don't do it homo3......


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 27, 2015)

This one is cruisin along. Can't imagine yall are gettin anything done at work


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 27, 2015)

Booyah!!


----------



## rydert (Mar 27, 2015)

homo3 is already on thin ice........


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 27, 2015)

im not working.. work is for useful people


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 27, 2015)

hfn stolt that one


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 27, 2015)

rydert said:


> homo3 is already on thin ice........



I didn't know that.  Can't imagine what he dun.


----------



## rydert (Mar 27, 2015)

I'm on phone duty again.....


----------



## rydert (Mar 27, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> I didn't know that.  Can't imagine what he dun.



he said he was framed.....


----------



## rydert (Mar 27, 2015)

somebody hacked his account......


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 27, 2015)

NCHillbilly said:


> That would be a non- excellent idea, HDM.



so it would just be a good idear?


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 27, 2015)

Bam


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 27, 2015)

ireckon was framed too


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 27, 2015)

Work is for people that can't get someone else to do there job


----------



## rydert (Mar 27, 2015)

lol-ing^^^


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 27, 2015)

ugh.....post 666


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 27, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> so it would just be a good idear?



Good, just not excelent. There is a difference


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 27, 2015)

Rock on


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 27, 2015)

i going to heck


----------



## OmenHonkey (Mar 27, 2015)

nitram4891 said:


> ireckon was framed too



lol.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 27, 2015)

dang it nitram!!! again???


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 27, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> Good, just not excelent. There is a difference



that's what i thought


----------



## rydert (Mar 27, 2015)

mark of da debil.....


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 27, 2015)

mg be smart


----------



## OmenHonkey (Mar 27, 2015)

almost!


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 27, 2015)

Jimmy dean


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 27, 2015)

wow, yall be quick


----------



## rydert (Mar 27, 2015)

danggit nitram........


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 27, 2015)

mgs truck is too diferent colors orange


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 27, 2015)

Nitram4891 said:


> dang it nitram!!! again???



Get a life ! lol


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 27, 2015)

martin is a thief,  thats as bad as poaching


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 27, 2015)

Wonder where bo$$ is. He's missing all the poachin fun


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 27, 2015)

He shoots flops at night with a q-beam. Out of peoples yards.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 27, 2015)

billy thread is like a tv show.. 19 and counting 
Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 19


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 27, 2015)

My momma used to say"if you ain't got nothin nice to say than go right on and say it"


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 27, 2015)

There's a couple new faces in herea today to 2 two too


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 27, 2015)

Just don't say on the forum or you will hit a reprimand


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 27, 2015)

i hope they aint ugly faces


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 27, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> martin is a thief,  thats as bad as poaching



Flop poacher


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 27, 2015)

wonder what scrapy is gonna say


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 27, 2015)

Who put the brakes on. We were cruisin


----------



## Hornet22 (Mar 27, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> There's a couple new faces in herea today to 2 two too



whoo?


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 27, 2015)

Flip to the


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 27, 2015)

Flop


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 27, 2015)

hey


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 27, 2015)

This is yall trying to flop when I'm around.


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 27, 2015)

Now


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 27, 2015)

so close


----------



## rydert (Mar 27, 2015)

flop


----------



## rydert (Mar 27, 2015)

danggit nitram.......


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 27, 2015)

dat poor turtle gonna starve


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 27, 2015)

danggit nitram.......


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 27, 2015)

I gotta get some work dun.......then, a double header at the ball park tongith.  LAter folks.


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 27, 2015)

lol!


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 27, 2015)

And, don't band me Hillbilly


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 27, 2015)

Scrapy only post after 11pm


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 27, 2015)

scrapy needs liquid courage to post?


----------



## rydert (Mar 27, 2015)

later JB.....get you some bullits while you in town and some reeb


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 27, 2015)

Later JB


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 27, 2015)

bye, have a great time


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 27, 2015)

How's nitram do that. Ima gotta figure it out. Posting from multiple devices I figure


----------



## rydert (Mar 27, 2015)

nitram be goot like that.........


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 27, 2015)

hes french..  figure hes got some GErman in him.. germans be smart


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 27, 2015)

im part polish...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 27, 2015)

not too smart


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 27, 2015)

Dang it nitram, dont nobody like a show off,


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 27, 2015)

I do though, it aint braggin if ya can back it up


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 27, 2015)

Only time we get to flop is when nitram is in the bathroom


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 27, 2015)

or asleep


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 27, 2015)

or hunting


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 27, 2015)




----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 27, 2015)

flop


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 27, 2015)

Y'all remind be next time i see Martin to throat punch him


----------



## mattech (Mar 27, 2015)

Hey


----------



## mattech (Mar 27, 2015)

All throat punching needs my approval


----------



## mattech (Mar 27, 2015)

I don't wanna hear that kind of shenanigans areoun herw


----------



## mattech (Mar 27, 2015)

Hey farva, what's that resturaunt you like with all that crazy stuff on the wall?


----------



## mattech (Mar 27, 2015)

You mean shenanigans?


----------



## mattech (Mar 27, 2015)

Ohhhhhh


----------



## mattech (Mar 27, 2015)

Time for a throat punch


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 27, 2015)

LoL


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 27, 2015)

mattech said:


> All throat punching needs my approval



I need to apply for a throat punch permit Mt


----------



## mattech (Mar 27, 2015)

Sorry, all throat punching request are only accepted Mon through Wednesday between the hours of 11a.m. and 1:27p.m.


----------



## mattech (Mar 27, 2015)

If you'd like you may visit our site at www.useles throat punchers.org


----------



## karen936 (Mar 27, 2015)

can I post a link if there are
bad words in the video, not the video
just the link, or will I get in trouble.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 27, 2015)

You will get in trouble for that.  PM it.


----------



## mattech (Mar 27, 2015)

We have an online application you can fill out, print, and mail in.


----------



## rydert (Mar 27, 2015)

no bad words Karun.......and dey in a banding mood today........


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 27, 2015)

Hillbilly been in and out of here today


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 27, 2015)

Nic is everywhere


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 27, 2015)

who got banerized?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 27, 2015)

LoL Karen


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 27, 2015)

nic like ninja


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 27, 2015)

You can poach, just no bad words


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 27, 2015)

poof, gone


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 27, 2015)

Floppper


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 27, 2015)

Bam


----------



## rydert (Mar 27, 2015)

getting close


----------



## rydert (Mar 27, 2015)

danggit nitram


----------



## karen936 (Mar 27, 2015)

pm sent


----------



## karen936 (Mar 27, 2015)

flop


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 27, 2015)

rydert said:


> getting close



say what?


----------



## karen936 (Mar 27, 2015)

to soon flopping


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 27, 2015)

I think Nitram is a secret mod and can re-arrange post to get his flop


----------



## karen936 (Mar 27, 2015)

I'm out of practice


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 27, 2015)

I like getting a PM.  Its like a present.  Never know whats your gonna open up


----------



## mattech (Mar 27, 2015)

Good one krun


----------



## karen936 (Mar 27, 2015)

thanks


----------



## rydert (Mar 27, 2015)

later Billy's......gots to go to the funeral home
RIP my friend......


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 27, 2015)

We left the worm back in the van mang


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 27, 2015)

LoL


----------



## mattech (Mar 27, 2015)

Jim bruer was funny, until he had kids, the. He cleaned up. Lol


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 27, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I like getting a PM.  Its like a present.  Never know whats your gonna open up



No kidding


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 27, 2015)

Everyone is busy watching Kayrun's video


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 27, 2015)

Tiquilla... made me thinkof pnut.. I loled like cra cra


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 27, 2015)

mattech said:


> Sorry, all throat punching request are only accepted Mon through Wednesday between the hours of 11a.m. and 1:27p.m.


are you kiddin me


rydert said:


> later Billy's......gots to go to the funeral home
> RIP my friend......



bye dirt


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 27, 2015)

bye durt


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 27, 2015)

later dert


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 27, 2015)

FYI, its Fryday


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 27, 2015)

thats the dey befour saturday


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 27, 2015)




----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 27, 2015)

martin aint here


----------



## karen936 (Mar 27, 2015)

nitram laying in wait


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 27, 2015)

What in the.......


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 27, 2015)

he wasnt even hurr


----------



## karen936 (Mar 27, 2015)

he has two puters


----------



## karen936 (Mar 27, 2015)

he hides


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 27, 2015)

I think he has 50 of em...


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 27, 2015)

I only got the one boom boom


----------



## bigelow (Mar 27, 2015)

Sup Yall  I am officially off da clock until Tuesday  

Bam


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 27, 2015)

Nice bigs...u gona go pew turkeys in the face?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 27, 2015)

nitram wrote a program to get flopps


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 27, 2015)

bigs, no more scouting today?    Must be hard work being a scout...


----------



## bigelow (Mar 27, 2015)

Stopping at the reeb store


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 27, 2015)

lol...do u want to buy the flop app?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 27, 2015)

wait, what?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 27, 2015)




----------



## bigelow (Mar 27, 2015)

It is you always got to find a fresh new site to film


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 27, 2015)

what kind of movies??


----------



## bigelow (Mar 27, 2015)

Thinking about pitching some outdoor specials


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 27, 2015)

six


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 27, 2015)

five


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 27, 2015)

four


----------



## bigelow (Mar 27, 2015)

Brown chicken brown cow


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 27, 2015)

three


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 27, 2015)




----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 27, 2015)

bom


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 27, 2015)

any chance to move up in teh company?


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 27, 2015)

I just swore out loud


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 27, 2015)

I was hoping that if I accomplished one thing today it would be beating Nitram to a flop


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 27, 2015)

I'm a failure


----------



## bigelow (Mar 27, 2015)

Not without the proper credentials


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 27, 2015)

It happens 7mag...but its rare.


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 27, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> I just swore out loud


I don't think you get banded for that but be careful.


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 27, 2015)

Nitram4891 said:


> It happens 7mag...but its rare.



So you're saying there's a chance?


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 27, 2015)

Scrapy said:


> I don't think you get banded for that but be careful.



My boss was wondering what that was all about. I said "oh nothing ".


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 27, 2015)

I play the same rules everybody else does...when its time to flop, gota hit the post button.  LoL


----------



## bigelow (Mar 27, 2015)

Tell your boss you just lost your paycheck to an online casino


----------



## bigelow (Mar 27, 2015)

Wait flopping is a contest 

Oh it's on now


----------



## OmenHonkey (Mar 27, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> My boss was wondering what that was all about. I said "oh nothing ".



I just got off the phone with my boss awhile ago. He heard the keyboard whilst we were talking and was happy I was so diligently working!!  I don't remember anything else he said tho!!!


----------



## bigelow (Mar 27, 2015)

Honkey fittin in well wif billy


----------



## OmenHonkey (Mar 27, 2015)

In case you all forgot! LOL.


----------



## OmenHonkey (Mar 27, 2015)

bigelow said:


> Honkey fittin in well wif billy



I'm on again, off again!!


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 27, 2015)

Just contribute to the beer fund Honkey and you'll be ok...By the way, it's your turn to buy


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 27, 2015)

Almost quitting time.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 27, 2015)

I'm ready for an EW and cola.


----------



## karen936 (Mar 27, 2015)

time


----------



## karen936 (Mar 27, 2015)

for a


----------



## karen936 (Mar 27, 2015)

almost


----------



## karen936 (Mar 27, 2015)

flop


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 27, 2015)




----------



## karen936 (Mar 27, 2015)

flopper


----------



## karen936 (Mar 27, 2015)

dang thing hung on me.


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 27, 2015)

I'm telling ya, Nitram is mod and is controling the post


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 27, 2015)

Good luck in the turkey woods this weekend yall!


----------



## karen936 (Mar 27, 2015)

new peeps new peeps new peeps


----------



## Hornet22 (Mar 27, 2015)

Nitram4891 said:


> I'm ready for an EW and cola.



YEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## karen936 (Mar 27, 2015)

Look down there, not over there
down there.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 27, 2015)

Have a good weekend billys


----------



## karen936 (Mar 27, 2015)

hornet22 said:


> yeeeeeeessssssssssssss



x10


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 27, 2015)

Hornet22 said:


> YEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## karen936 (Mar 27, 2015)

you too Nitram


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 27, 2015)

Hornet22 said:


> YEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSS



x3, but without the cola.


----------



## karen936 (Mar 27, 2015)

where all these new folks
coming from.


----------



## karen936 (Mar 27, 2015)

make mine vodka and water


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 27, 2015)

lolin at the hamburglar


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 27, 2015)

I think I might poor one jameson on ice..then switch to EW and cola.


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 27, 2015)

57 mo minutes


----------



## karen936 (Mar 27, 2015)

that was a goot one


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 27, 2015)

I'm running out of stealing gifs billy from da hills.


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 27, 2015)

lol's


----------



## karen936 (Mar 27, 2015)

4:04pm


----------



## karen936 (Mar 27, 2015)

you can't quit now.


----------



## karen936 (Mar 27, 2015)

It's not right


----------



## karen936 (Mar 27, 2015)

flopper flopping flop


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 27, 2015)

One more for good measure.


----------



## karen936 (Mar 27, 2015)

flops


----------



## karen936 (Mar 27, 2015)

ughhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## karen936 (Mar 27, 2015)

just bring the dang lemonade will ya,
for pete's sake.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 27, 2015)

One day I will share my secret.  Not today.


----------



## karen936 (Mar 27, 2015)

I tried to screens up but that didn't work.


----------



## karen936 (Mar 27, 2015)

neither does the F5 button.


----------



## gsp754 (Mar 27, 2015)

Link doesnt work anymore...... someone needs to start a new link with the mug shots


----------



## karen936 (Mar 27, 2015)

what link


----------



## karen936 (Mar 27, 2015)

Yall billy's be good, bbl, maybe.


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 27, 2015)

gsp754 said:


> Link doesnt work anymore...... someone needs to start a new link with the mug shots



go right ahead; no one will mind


----------



## mattech (Mar 27, 2015)

Flop


----------



## mattech (Mar 27, 2015)

Flip


----------



## mattech (Mar 27, 2015)

Floop


----------



## mattech (Mar 27, 2015)

Flap


----------



## mattech (Mar 27, 2015)

Flõp


----------



## mattech (Mar 27, 2015)

Flōp


----------



## mattech (Mar 27, 2015)

Fløp


----------



## mattech (Mar 27, 2015)

Flœp


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 27, 2015)

now?


----------



## mattech (Mar 27, 2015)

Flöp


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 27, 2015)

how about now?


----------



## mattech (Mar 27, 2015)

Flòp


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 27, 2015)

clap


----------



## mattech (Mar 27, 2015)

Flôp


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 27, 2015)

flap


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 27, 2015)

i got the flop


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 27, 2015)

tell you wife I said hey MT; tell her about this flop as well


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 27, 2015)

Nitram must be off work


----------



## mattech (Mar 27, 2015)

I felt sorry for ya and let you have it


----------



## mattech (Mar 27, 2015)

Pity flop^^^^^


----------



## mattech (Mar 27, 2015)

We aren't talking right now.


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 27, 2015)

ok; i'll just call her


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 27, 2015)

maybe stop by after work


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 27, 2015)

see if she needs anything


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 27, 2015)

anything at all


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 27, 2015)

she'll appreciate it


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 27, 2015)

i'm good people


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 27, 2015)

one of the best


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 27, 2015)

If its disappointment, you can help her


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 27, 2015)

that was uncalled for nancy


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 27, 2015)

i will be waiting for your apology PM


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 27, 2015)

MT in trouble at home


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 27, 2015)

MT better stop and get some flowers on his way home


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 27, 2015)

Show her some attention


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 27, 2015)

Take her out to dinner tonight


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 27, 2015)

MT is going back to gay


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 27, 2015)

po lil fella


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 27, 2015)

can't help himself


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 27, 2015)

born that way


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 27, 2015)

he says


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 27, 2015)

Thats almost as bad as poaching


----------



## mattech (Mar 27, 2015)

I'm not gay no more


----------



## mattech (Mar 27, 2015)

Sorry been on the phone


----------



## mattech (Mar 27, 2015)

Aight back to work


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Mar 27, 2015)

Hey


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Mar 27, 2015)

Its Friday


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Mar 27, 2015)

Don't like this cold weather


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Mar 27, 2015)

I hope the fish still bite


----------



## mattech (Mar 27, 2015)

I quit


----------



## mattech (Mar 27, 2015)

I won't be a push over any more


----------



## bigelow (Mar 27, 2015)

Hey Matt your wife said hey she said you'll know what she means


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 27, 2015)

Yall stop the racist post against poachers. We have feelings.


----------



## mattech (Mar 27, 2015)

Thanks bige


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 27, 2015)

Refried beans ain't too good re-refried.


----------



## mattech (Mar 27, 2015)

Tell her I said go Clean  Something, she will know what it means


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 27, 2015)

Finally got back from Nashville. Got Virgil home got him straight on his meds and A home health nurse scheduled every other day.


----------



## bigelow (Mar 27, 2015)

Reebs/
Bourbon/
Steak/


Going to start the weekend off right


----------



## bigelow (Mar 27, 2015)

Is the nurse hot boss


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 27, 2015)

White folks are crazy


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 27, 2015)

Good Job boss. Glad to have a friend like you.


----------



## mattech (Mar 27, 2015)

Awesome Bo$$


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 27, 2015)

bigelow said:


> Is the nurse hot boss



One was the other one would make a freight train take a dirt road.


----------



## bigelow (Mar 27, 2015)

Kenny he only posted 1 time in the poacher thread


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 27, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> One was the other one would make a freight train take a dirt road.


Bet she's better help.


----------



## oops1 (Mar 27, 2015)

Boop.. Aka lil oops is serious bout her turkey huntin.. Our decoy looks like its break dancin in this wind. Hens and jakes beware


----------



## oops1 (Mar 27, 2015)

Poachin flap^^^


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 27, 2015)

Oops got sleepallot kids


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 27, 2015)

At least he's home where he wants to be bo$$


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 27, 2015)

For ya'll been missing flops it's a good thing I ain't been on here. I could really show you how to miss them.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 27, 2015)

Gonna pui and not get pm's


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 27, 2015)

Crazzzzzy


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 27, 2015)

Poachers need love too


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 27, 2015)

I hate to miss a moment of the action but I got to go feed dogs and freshen the bait. Probly be all over when I get back.


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 27, 2015)

This thread gonna get done in a hurry


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 27, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> This thread gonna get done in a hurry



I Hardly knew it.


----------



## mattech (Mar 27, 2015)

Looks like a stone cold killer, good lick Lil' oops


----------



## mattech (Mar 27, 2015)

She's got on the lucky chula pnut hat too


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 27, 2015)

Well going to take the wife and Grandson to the WW for Hunt Bros. Pizza.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 27, 2015)

The Hunt brothers sore know how to make Pizza. But they made their real money in the Silver business.


----------



## mattech (Mar 27, 2015)

About to head to practice. To nice of a day to sit at the ball field


----------



## lagrangedave (Mar 27, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> The Hunt brothers sore know how to make Pizza. But they made their real money in the Silver business.



That's a nice little ranch that they gots too.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 27, 2015)

I aint pui


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 27, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Well going to take the wife and Grandson to the WW for Hunt Bros. Pizza.



What's the occasion


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 27, 2015)

I like that pizza myself


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 27, 2015)

mattech said:


> About to head to practice. To nice of a day to sit at the ball field



Feels more like sitting at football with this weather


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 27, 2015)

The polish rowing team got me lol ing


----------



## mattech (Mar 27, 2015)

Bright light


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 27, 2015)

Making a film on jugs fishing


----------



## karen936 (Mar 27, 2015)

It's time


----------



## karen936 (Mar 27, 2015)

flopp


----------



## karen936 (Mar 27, 2015)

Took leftovers and made chicken marsala
with angel hair pasta for dinner.


----------



## bigelow (Mar 27, 2015)

Flop


----------



## bigelow (Mar 27, 2015)

Nice flops Krun


----------



## karen936 (Mar 27, 2015)

thanks Bigs


----------



## karen936 (Mar 27, 2015)

Good thang Nitram went dranking.


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 27, 2015)

It's not as fun trying to flop when you're not trying to beat nitram


----------



## karen936 (Mar 27, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> It's not as fun trying to flop when you're not trying to beat nitram



true dat


----------



## bigelow (Mar 27, 2015)

Thisun went quick  I got a good title for the next 1


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 27, 2015)

It went quick thanks to the now deleted poacher thread


----------



## bigelow (Mar 27, 2015)

Not sure if I will be on when thisun closes


----------



## lagrangedave (Mar 27, 2015)

We are time poachers.


----------



## bigelow (Mar 27, 2015)

This is what I was thinking for the nextun   


Hello,  my name is useless Billy... And I'm a poacher. (Applause... Hi Billy..


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 27, 2015)

bigelow said:


> This is what I was thinking for the nextun
> 
> 
> Hello,  my name is useless Billy... And I'm a poacher. (Applause... Hi Billy..



Lol


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 27, 2015)

Gutless is all i got to say


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 27, 2015)

I aint a racist i like any man who gets up and goes to work.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 27, 2015)

I get up and work, plus i get a disabled check


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 27, 2015)

Ebt food card


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 27, 2015)

Rock on


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 27, 2015)

Section 8 chex to land lord


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Mar 27, 2015)

What up Mig


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Mar 27, 2015)

It's a cold friday


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Mar 27, 2015)

Watching survivor man eat grasshoppers


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Mar 27, 2015)

Grasshopper kabobs


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Mar 27, 2015)

Hey


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Mar 27, 2015)

Flop


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Mar 27, 2015)

He said they were sweet, I think I'll pass and fish with them


----------



## karen936 (Mar 27, 2015)

Nice bigs I probably won't be hera either.


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 27, 2015)

Ima wachin baskeeball. Hey


----------



## karen936 (Mar 27, 2015)

bbl


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 27, 2015)

Watt. Yall Goin to make me finish this one off


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 27, 2015)

This has been


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 27, 2015)

Won glorious day to


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 27, 2015)

Be a member of this


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 27, 2015)

Forumm


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 27, 2015)

Just to recap


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 27, 2015)

Mattech started this(if your lookin to lay blame)


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 27, 2015)

And then


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 27, 2015)

The billy crew


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 27, 2015)

Ganged up on a POACHER


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 27, 2015)

U.S. Billy's don't like no poachin. Less course it won of R own


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 27, 2015)

I'm here.


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 27, 2015)

Poachin talk is fun


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 27, 2015)

Poachin is BETTER than talkin


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 27, 2015)

Next time I catch a fish I'ma gonna long arm it so yall think it's a giant.


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 27, 2015)

If you can't talk the talk than don't walk the walk


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 27, 2015)

It feels like poachin weather.


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 27, 2015)

Fish hawk a giant fish catcher er er er


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 27, 2015)

Won mo


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 27, 2015)

Keep goin gut


----------

